# What do yall think?



## CKMatthews (Oct 15, 2013)

Just recently purchase this frizzled tolbunt polish roo!! I would love to enter him in a show or two!!! What do y'all think about him????


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I don't know enough about Polish specifically but the one thing I do see that could be a problem are the loose wings. 

Is he pretty young still?


----------



## CKMatthews (Oct 15, 2013)

Yes he is just starting to crow and this was his first adventure outside in a new place with the other birds so he was a little cautious! When he was in his quarantine pin he seemed to hold them up tight(but I am not an expert by any means on show birds!!) we got him mainly for fun but my daughter and both have always wanted to show, so I wanted to see if he would be worth a try?!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Wings can tighten with maturity, doesn't always happen but do improve. 

I sort of thought he was young because it looked like he hadn't quite grown in to his wings yet.


----------



## CKMatthews (Oct 15, 2013)

I'm not sure how young exactly, but do know he is fairly young! How big of a problem would his wings be to show at a small show like a state fair?


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

nice looking bird. i love the look of polish frizzles. but have to agree with the comments about the wing feathers.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Its not a DQ but is points off. Shown up against birds that have better wings he probably wouldn't do well in an APA or ABA show. In 4H its more about the owner's knowledge and health of the bird.


----------



## CKMatthews (Oct 15, 2013)

robin416 said:


> Its not a DQ but is points off. Shown up against birds that have better wings he probably wouldn't do well in an APA or ABA show. In 4H its more about the owner's knowledge and health of the bird.


Oh ok my daughter will be doing 4h when she gets old enough(next year) and FFA in school.

I looked at his wings more closely after you mentioned them being loose and his left is tighter then the right!


----------



## CKMatthews (Oct 15, 2013)

rob said:


> nice looking bird. i love the look of polish frizzles. but have to agree with the comments about the wing feathers.


Thanks! I love them too!!!! Maybe they will tighten as he grows


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

He might hold them tighter and higher as he gets older. I've had some of my birds not meet their absolute max in appearance until two years old. So, if she's not going to show until next year your boy could look completely different than he does today.


----------



## CKMatthews (Oct 15, 2013)

Oh ok thanks!! I was watching him foraging in the yard and he seemed to have them tucked neatly and not dangling! I'll give him a few days to get used to his surroundings, maybe take some more photos, and see if he keeps his wings loose at all time or not!


----------



## CKMatthews (Oct 15, 2013)

Here are some pictures from today! Do his wings still look loose? Thanks for y'alls help I'm still learning


----------



## minmin1258 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm sorry I couldn't help but laugh. Those are goofy looking birds! Lol that's a Frizzle right? What is a Frazzle?


----------



## CKMatthews (Oct 15, 2013)

Lol oh I understand!! Yes it's a frizzled tolbunt polish a frazzle is when two frizzles are bred(which is a no no) and instead of loosing its feathers they become extra frizzled like a poodle and brittle!


----------

